# XML Zugriff auf Entity File



## Otz (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mit java auf ein als entity definiertes xml file zugreifen und die werte dort auslesen?
Hier z.B. wie kann ich auf die knoten des kapitel1.xml datei zugreifen und diese in einem java objekt speichern?


```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE log4j:eventSet SYSTEM "log4j.dtd" [<!ENTITY logEntity SYSTEM "MyTempLogFile.xml">]>

<log4j:eventSet version="1.2" xmlns:log4j="http://jakarta.apache.org/log4j/">
&logEntity;
</log4j:eventSet>
```

in einer einfachen xml datei funktioniert es mittels eines sax-parser z.B. so:

```
atts.getValue("id");
```


----------

